# martin 63ss ?



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

Super newbie to fly fishing here. Been throwing a cheap crystal river 6/7 and having a blast.

So here is my question. My buddy gave me a martin 63 ss reel he came across. It's a neat old reel and I'd like to try it but not sure what wt rod to pair it with. Ideas?


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

I have no idea but love old reels. Post. Up a pic.


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Slightly heavier older reel, would look good on a fiberglass rod.


----------

